# Hilfe beim Vektorisieren einer Grafik



## tus-boys (12. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier in diesem forum


----------



## Fatih (12. April 2007)

Hallo Sebastian,

Wie willst Du es den Vektorisiert haben? Kontur? Schwarz-Weiss? oder Farbig? 
Wenn Du Konkrete angaben machst kann ich Dir evtl helfen.

Gruß Fatih


----------



## tus-boys (12. April 2007)

hallo, das ist ja nett von dir!

also es soll farbig sein.
d.h. genauso wie die zeichnung bisher ist

mb sebastian


----------



## tus-boys (12. April 2007)

?

fathi noch da?

sonst noch jemand der mir helfen kann?


----------



## akrite (13. April 2007)

...es schon ja als pdf vorzuliegen, zoom es mal richtig hoch und schau ob die Kurven pixelig werden. Wenn nein, das liegt es mit dem pdf schon als quasi Vektorgrafik vor und Deine Druckerei kann was mit anfangen.
Für T-Shirtdrucke musst Du alles was farbig ist in einer Art geschlossenen Fläche haben, wahrscheinlich ist nachzeichnen der bessere Weg...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. April 2007)

Wenn die PDF Vektordaten enthält und diese nicht mit Restriktionen belegt ist kann er diese auch in dem Vektorprogramm seines Vertrauens öffnen und die Linien in Flächen umwandeln.

Viele Grüße


----------



## tus-boys (13. April 2007)

und was mache ich nun?


die druckerei sagt sie brauchen die Zichnung als Vektor Grafik und nicht als PDF


----------



## tus-boys (13. April 2007)

Hallo,

also das hat mir freundlicherweise schon einer gemacht:

http://www.traum-projekt.com/forum/...-bei-vektorisieren-einer-grafik-nordkurve.zip

die Zeichnung ist nur noch sehr ungenau
ein paar Sachen müssten sich noch verändern

Kann mir jemand helfen?

danke euch


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. April 2007)

Hi, das liegt daran das das getraced wurde. Also automatisch nach gezeichnet. das ist eigentlich oft der schlechtere Weg als es direkt von Hand zu machen.
Könntest du nochmal die PDF hochladen damit man eine Vorlage hat?

Viele Grüße


----------



## tus-boys (13. April 2007)

fdgfggggggg


----------



## MUSer (14. April 2007)

hallo tue-boys

ich habe dir das file als illustrator eps. abgespeichert.
vektorisiert war es schon.

wenn du mir jetzt noch deine email sendest kann ich es dir zusenden.

gruss steigi


----------



## tus-boys (14. April 2007)

sssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## MUSer (14. April 2007)

tus-boys hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> also das hat mir freundlicherweise schon einer gemacht:
> 
> ...



was er dir gemacht hat ist; es als coreldraw abzuspeichern. da ich mich mit corel nicht auskenne und auch kein verlangen danach habe , lassen wir es mal dabei.
ich habe dir jetzt ein adobe illu eps zugesendet, vektorisiert war es schon. es gleichzeitig in den cmyk modus umgewandelt und die farben so angepasst das sie einfacher druckbar sind, soll heissen, cyan das auf 97% farbanteil war, auf 100% zu stellen etc., keine angst das ist von auge nicht erkennbar.
also versuchs mal damit, sollte deine druckerei immer noch probleme machen melde dich wieder.


----------



## tus-boys (14. April 2007)

Hallo,

nachdem ich seit vorgestern so hammer toll hier im Forum aufgenommen wurde und alle so hilfsbereit sind

h


----------



## MUSer (14. April 2007)

hallo sebastian

also drei von deinen links funktionieren nicht und dann ist es immer noch fragwürdig ob du jemanden findest der dir das macht.

es sind zwei verschiedene sachen ein vorhandenes, eigentlich korrektes file in die richtige version abzuspeichern oder etliche bilder in, wie du es nennst buttons umzuwandeln. das ist soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann doch mit einigem arbeitsaufwand verbunden.

aber versuch mal als erstes die links zum laufen zu bringen.

jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst, du sprichst von diesen ansteckbuttons. ich dachte du sprichst von buttons im netz auf einer internet seite zum anklicken.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. April 2007)

Hi,
also wir helfen dir gerne dabei das selber Umzusetzen nur wenn du möchtest das das einer für dich macht dann poste das genze doch bitte im Jobforum.

Viele Grüße


----------

